# Hot Colors for Gills this Year?



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I feel like some years there can be trend for what colors the gills are hitting on. What colors have been hot for you this year?

I cant say that I have caught enough fish to say yet. Only went out last weekend and the fishing was pretty slow on all the colors I tried.

Thanks,

Landon


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My brother and friends have been doing good on pink jigs with a little bit of red on them.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm using Chartreuse with red dot or white with red dot. 3 good days one bust .


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Thirty pointer said:


> I'm using Chartreuse with red dot or white with red dot. 3 good days one bust .


Chartreuse with a red dot is definitely one of my all time favorites. Didn't produce for me the other day but nothing really did.


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> My brother and friends have been doing good on pink jigs with a little bit of red on them.


My buddy was doing good on a pink bottom tungsten with a dark blue top. I don't have lot of pinks. Thats a color I need to add to the collection.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Same here, he only has the one jig that he bought last year. Now he can't find another like it. I am sure there is more out there.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Landon DeKeyser said:


> Chartreuse with a red dot is definitely one of my all time favorites. Didn't produce for me the other day but nothing really did.


Full moon coming up I will sit out for a few days .


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Thirty pointer said:


> Full moon coming up I will sit out for a few days .


I can only fish on the weekends so I go every chance I can get!


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

Orange been good, but I also had a good day with a black ant.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Thirty pointer said:


> Full moon coming up I will sit out for a few days .


 I was just telling a couple people that I fish with that I am going to concentrate on the mid day to evening bite with the full moon. I may also look at some perch fishing.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Yellow/orange tungsten has been good.


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm a huge player of the color game on the ice. I've been switching colors up as much as 6-12 times in a morning or afternoon trip. What seems to be the most consistent color for me this season is probably tied between pure chartreuse VMC Larvae and a green/white Northland Mud Bug (old style). Some days its the jig color, other days the jig style/shape, and few days where it doesn't matter what you tie on and the fish are biting everything!


----------



## JimJim (Jan 4, 2012)

Landon DeKeyser said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I feel like some years there can be trend for what colors the gills are hitting on. What colors have been hot for you this year?
> 
> ...


The hot color for my fishing buddies and me has been a black K&E moon glitter and glow. Gills, crappie, bass and a couple pike.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Go to for gills, crappie so far this year







Glow with silver back, afternoon to dark







Tungsten with red crystal nose, mid morning. Both tipped with single red spike, or wax worm.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Hot pink or fire tiger tungsten on the bottom jig. Yellow, green with gold flakes K and E on top jig.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Harry,s glow smerch,or Mudd bug been are best on lsc


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

This right here!!! Shrubby







. With pink spikes!!!!


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Luvdayoop said:


> View attachment 240352
> Glow with silver back


What is that? I like it.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Bob D said:


> What is that? I like it.


I honestly cannot remember where I got it, or remember a name for it lol. I usually have to buy at least one jig anytime I enter a bait shop. So just one that looked good to me at time I guess. One day my hole slowed way down and a buddy fishing 10 feet from me was pulling up one gill after another, he said put on a pink teardrop so I threw that on and immediately started catching fish again. Hasn't been back in box since. It also has a really nice, and pretty long lasting glow when charged with light. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## TKZ Outdoors (Sep 11, 2015)

Luvdayoop said:


> View attachment 240353
> Go to for gills, crappie so far this year
> View attachment 240352
> Glow with silver back, afternoon to dark
> ...


How do you like the tickle stick?


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

TKZ Outdoors said:


> How do you like the tickle stick?


Love it, hard to put down and switch to another rod, so usually end up retying what I want on that. Definitely need another one.


----------



## Luvdayoop (Nov 25, 2014)

Luvdayoop said:


> I honestly cannot remember where I got it, or remember a name for it lol. I usually have to buy at least one jig anytime I enter a bait shop. So just one that looked good to me at time I guess. One day my hole slowed way down and a buddy fishing 10 feet from me was pulling up one gill after another, he said put on a pink teardrop so I threw that on and immediately started catching fish again. Hasn't been back in box since. It also has a really nice, and pretty long lasting glow when charged with light. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


Well I just happened to find myself in a bait shop, it is an Ice Tiger Jig Pink/Glow Tuxedo $1.99


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Heavy Metal Jigs school bus dot 3mil has been hot for me this year


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Duck-Hunter said:


> Heavy Metal Jigs school bus dot 3mil has been hot for me this year


Nice pig how big?
Not sure how much color reallly matters.. In my opinion if your ever un sure of your jig switch to a tiny gold... I have been upsized for most of the season to a firetiger tungston.. Only reason im considering a change is for a new/sharp hook .. Most of the paint is chipped away at this point.. The fish dont seem to mind.. Pretty sure most of europe just fishes led no paint as they dont think fish see color? Weather they do or not in my experience size and action makes a far greater difference then color..


----------



## Fishfreak48 (Feb 29, 2016)

Pink and green


----------



## Bigj5731 (Dec 15, 2010)

B-Ybaits.com has a "clown" color tungsten jig, been smashing gills and crappie all year on it. Have not used anything but that lure. (Not an advertising plug)


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Seams like a lot of people are running pink this year. I tried some pinks last weekend, but the color that worked best seamed to be my trusty yellow with a red dot.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Landon DeKeyser said:


> Seams like a lot of people are running pink this year. I tried some pinks last weekend, but the color that worked best seamed to be my trusty yellow with a red dot.


Limit yesterday AM


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Anybody tried these ?


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

SDI Heavy metal tungsten in magic school bus glow was good at first. but now Widow Maker Lucky Lady in blue/black glow is putting the fish on the ice!!


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

Bigj5731 said:


> B-Ybaits.com has a "clown" color tungsten jig, been smashing gills and crappie all year on it. Have not used anything but that lure. (Not an advertising plug)


I was fishing with my buddy at first ice and he told me i needed a clown tungsten because it has been doing real good but a pike broke off his extra one the day before. Well my flag went up i pulled in a hammerhandle and his clown jig was still stuck in the pikes lip! He let me keep the jig and has been the go to since.


----------



## gyro 25 (Aug 12, 2009)

Favorite everyday and season. Black and purple, black and red, and black and blue. Huh!


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Luvdayoop said:


> View attachment 240353
> Go to for gills, crappie so far this year
> View attachment 240352
> Glow with silver back, afternoon to dark
> ...


That's been a good one for me as well


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

scooter_trasher said:


> Anybody tried these ?


Fluorescent sperm! How do the work?


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Orange sherbet glow tungsten. It has a hue of pink in it.


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

herefishyfishyfishy said:


> I was fishing with my buddy at first ice and he told me i needed a clown tungsten because it has been doing real good but a pike broke off his extra one the day before. Well my flag went up i pulled in a hammerhandle and his clown jig was still stuck in the pikes lip! He let me keep the jig and has been the go to since.


Haha thats too funny and luck at the same time!


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

Landon DeKeyser said:


> Haha thats too funny and luck at the same time!


Yeah it wasnt but maybe 10 mins between him telling me that and me catching the pike. Lol. When i was a kid we were carp fishing at hollaway dam and my buddys pole shot out of the holder and into the water. Shortly after i caught a carp with 2 hooks in its mouth i noticed it still had line on the hook so i pulled it in and there was my buddys rod! Dumb luck i guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> View attachment 243639
> View attachment 243640
> View attachment 243636
> View attachment 243637
> ...


That's a lot of ice fishing for your thumb and finger to look like they've been through a meat grinder!!! Ouch!! Great fish!! Jealous. No ice in Battle Creek. Ugh. Thanks for sharing . Shrubby


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mud bug has been on fire every time I go out. Put some monsters on the ice this year with em


----------



## herefishyfishyfishy (May 20, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That's a lot of ice fishing for your thumb and finger to look like they've been through a meat grinder!!! Ouch!! Great fish!! Jealous. No ice in Battle Creek. Ugh. Thanks for sharing . Shrubby


I thought the same thing! Lol


----------



## CEDARMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm gonna buy some Wonderbred jigs today at Brenners


----------



## Landon DeKeyser (Nov 1, 2016)

Ive still been catching most on the yellow with a red dot.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

CEDARMAN said:


> View attachment 244106
> 
> 
> I'm gonna buy some Wonderbred jigs today at Brenners


Stopped last night after work. Bought $30.00 bucks worth of jigs. The wonder breads are behind the counter now. Must be almost gone. One last fish today and then it's time for the river.


----------

